# Apollo Orb - Speedlite batteries



## jerome2710 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning on shooting some portraits during a gala this weekend. I recently purchased an Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit to get some decent even lightning.

I read some comments on the internet about the 580EX II eating batteries, so I bought some extra Eneloops. This time the Eneloop XX with 2550mAh.

Do I need to charge the Eneloops in my Maha C9000 or are they ready to go?
The package says preloaded. Break-in, refresh&analyse, charge, discharge or just use them straight away? I read a lot on the internet but I can't seem to find the exact answer.

Also, is a CP-E4 recommended?
How long will the Eneloops last with and without an external battery pack at full power?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## eli452 (Dec 17, 2013)

Since it is an event shooting, charge before use to make sure they are fully charged. Some discharge happens over time and you do not know how long since manufacturing. No need to test or brake in.


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 17, 2013)

So just charge then? No need to discharge prior to that?

What current do you recommend?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 17, 2013)

Eneloops are great. You can charge them right up and shoot with them out of the package. The big bonus for Eneloops (I have the XX for my speedlites as well) is that they have a pretty low self-discharge rate. So you charge them up right after you're done shooting an event, put them away. 2 months later you have to grab and go and get shooting, you'll still have most of the charge left on them instead of only a few shots with standard NiMH batteries


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 17, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Eneloops are great. You can charge them right up and shoot with them out of the package. The big bonus for Eneloops (I have the XX for my speedlites as well) is that they have a pretty low self-discharge rate. So you charge them up right after you're done shooting an event, put them away. 2 months later you have to grab and go and get shooting, you'll still have most of the charge left on them instead of only a few shots with standard NiMH batteries



Are you confirming Eli452?
Charging without discharging when new? At what current?


----------



## eli452 (Dec 17, 2013)

jerome2710 said:


> So just charge then? No need to discharge prior to that?
> 
> What current do you recommend?


No need for discharge. No memory effect with these new generation batteries. I use La Crosse charger at (the default) low 200mAh charge current. Avoid, if possible speed, high current, chargers.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2013)

jerome2710 said:


> Also, is a CP-E4 recommended?



Unequivocally yes. But there are much more cost centric options, Bolt http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765906-REG/Bolt_CBP_C1_Compact_Battery_Pack_for.html and Yongnuo via eBay both make well reviewed clones.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 17, 2013)

Newly arrived- even when they are the famous eneloops, and I have 100+, yes, charge them. If you have the time, discharge them first.
Loading current: I have the Maha 808, set at soft, this is 1000mA. I dont know the Maha you have, but if you have time: the less the better.
And CP E4: definitely YES. More power, faster recycle time.
Good luck!!


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 17, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Newly arrived- even when they are the famous eneloops, and I have 100+, yes, charge them. If you have the time, discharge them first.
> Loading current: I have the Maha 808, set at soft, this is 1000mA. I dont know the Maha you have, but if you have time: the less the better.
> And CP E4: definitely YES. More power, faster recycle time.
> Good luck!!



Thanks!
Probably won't discharge them this time, but set the charge current somewhere at 700mAh. 

CP-E4 will be bought tomorrow then! Don't fell like saving on cheaper versions...


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 19, 2013)

It is a good choice to charge the Eneloops when new. They all received an extra 1000 - 1200 mAh!

The CP-E4 arrived today too. I'm happy I went for the Canon version, it looks real sturdy.

Is it possible to store the flash and battery pack with the batteries in it? Or do I need to take them out every time I don't use them?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 19, 2013)

You can leave them in the CP E4.
If you use the flash with the CP E4 regularely, you will be forced to take them out for charging.
And take a few thoughts about custom function 12: different POVs around, I prefer the version energy for the flash only from the CP E4.


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 19, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> You can leave them in the CP E4.
> If you use the flash with the CP E4 regularely, you will be forced to take them out for charging.
> And take a few thoughts about custom function 12: different POVs around, I prefer the version energy for the flash only from the CP E4.



Alright, will do!

I think I'll be using power only from the CP-E4 too. Mainly because the flash is inside the Apollo Orb and I'm trying to mount the CP-E4 on the outside, on the tripod. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rat (Dec 19, 2013)

For an event, you should ALWAYS charge new batts - if only to find if there are DOA's. If you have four cells, and one is dead, you can power zero flash guns. 

Recommended current is, as a rule of thumb (and depending on whom you ask), 1/5th - 1/3rd of the capacity, so 2550mAh can be charged at anything up to 850mA, 500mAh is on the safe side. The 1000mA chargers won't kill it, though - nor will a 100mA charger, but that seems disproportionally cautious.


----------



## InterMurph (Dec 19, 2013)

Those little battery packs don't provide much power, and won't shorten your recycle times by much.

For serious use, you should look at these:

https://www.cheetahstand.com/product-p/cl-l4500.htm

I have several of these, and they provide a ton of power quickly. Recycle times are extremely quick, even at 1/1 power. 

The only problem with these is that they recycle so quickly, they allow you to overheat your flash.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, this Lithiumpacks are surely stronger. Although I love all kinds of gear- in this case I wanted to keep it simple.
Only AAs.


----------



## jerome2710 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you Rat, for the specific charging info!

For some reason I'm not so fond of power suppliers other than Canon intended. I'm a little bit to scared of blowing my flash up. 
I think I don't need the very fast recycle times, just the assurance that I can take a lot of photos (~500?) before running out of power. 

Anyway, let's try it with the CP-E4 this Saturday and see how it goes.


----------

